# Ingersoll Rand T 30 242-5n



## chriscardwell

I have this air compresser that was give to me. It seems to be in pretty good shape. The only problem is that it is 3 phase. I am new to this so from the pictures it looks like I have a magnetic start switch, a disconect, and what I believe to be the pressure switch to start the compressor. I have looked at rotary phase converters but they seem to be a little rich for my blood. I looked at some motors and found some single phase ones for around $200. They are of the 3800 rpm range. The current one on there is in the 1700 range. I wasn't sure if I could swap them out and adjust the rpm with the pulley size. I also can't find any literature to tell me what rpm the pump needs to turn at. My other concern is would I be able to use the pressure switch, disconnect, and the magnetic start switch that I currently have. I am not well versed in all this so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SonnyT

Yes you should be able to use the disconnect and contactor for single phase,, Just make sure you use the same two lugs on all connections. Pressure switch shouldn't matter I don't think. You would be better off using the correct RPM motor than trying to get a 3800 rpm down to speed.


----------



## Apple19

This is a nice posts.I have a learn new thinks from this site.I share it with my all friends.I impressed by the quality of good information.Best of luck,Keep up good work.


----------



## RobbieKnobbie

While it would be preferable to replace the current 1800rpm motor with another of the same speed, you could, in a pinch substitute a 3600 rpm motor, but you would need a pulley 1/2 the diameter of the original. Depending on shaft size, and how big the original pulley was that may or may not be possible. You'll need a shorter belt too.

You should be able to find a single phase motor in 1800 rpm, they're the most common speed for most applications, though they are nominally more expensive than 3600's.

I have gotten a few good motors off ebay from time to time, or if you want a warranty (without spending top dollar) try Automation Direct. They're mostly foreign made motors, but I've used them before and have no complaints


----------

